# HOWTO: Install XMMS2

## plbe

Things to emerge first:

scons

sqlite

libmad

python(should have this already ;])

glib(probably already have this as well)

Optional but recommended emerges:

curl

ruby

pyrex

sidplay

libvorbis

now grab the latest xmms2 snapshot from http://git.xmms.se/snapshots/

tar -xfzv xmms2-snapshot-*.tar.gz

cd to the dir and run scons

*****************

run scons to compile, or scons PREFIX=/some/custom/path

scons install

DONE!

to start the daemon simply type xmms2d or xmms2d -d to launch it to the background

you can then type xmms2 and it will list available commands

To get you started just type xmms2 add /path/to/music/* and it will add all songs in that directory then simply type xmms2 play  :Wink:   you can now leave X close the window whatever just like mpd and have music still playing =)

Enjoy

BTW here is a list of available clients atm

http://wiki.xmms2.xmms.se/index.php/XMMS2_Clients

Perhaps some gentooers would like to write some  :Very Happy:  There is a howto for writing clients on the wiki

Also thanks goes to oddfox for pointing the amd64 part out

BTW here is screenshot of what the default cli client looks like:

http://screenshots.haque.net/screenshots/view/27149/screenshot-27149.jpg

xmms2 irc channel irc.freenode.net #xmms2Last edited by plbe on Tue Jul 19, 2005 11:49 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## Ankan

Thanks. Finally got down to trying it out.

----------

## plbe

Anyone knowledgable with ncurses want to make a client?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## evoweiss

Hi,

Cool thread... I might give it a try this weekend as it sounds like a very appealing music player to me.

I had some problems with sound in xmms (it was some problem with the alsa plugin and hyperthreading which led to nasty distortion at random times). If I run into the same problem with xmms2, I'll let you know.

Best,

Alex

----------

## plbe

finally got euphoria install

screenshot here http://screenshots.haque.net/screenshots/view/27196/screenshot-27196.png

----------

## pussi

Is there anything that makes xmms2 better than mpd? Except euphoria ;)

----------

## plbe

 *pussi wrote:*   

> Is there anything that makes xmms2 better than mpd? Except euphoria 

 

well there is a comparison chart here

http://wiki.xmms2.xmms.se/index.php/XMMS2_vs_MPD

just keep in mind xmms2 is still under heavy development though its quite functional. Also I like the fact there is no messing with config files just run the daemon after the install and add the music via xmms2 add from the cli...less hassle then mpd

----------

## nadir-san

ok,

sound quality is ....fantastic and Im only playing an ogg,wow, cd quality must rule, I actually think its noticably better sound quality.

anyway, Ill try a ui now.

thanks to all involved.  :Smile: 

ill try to cntribute as soon as get a chance

----------

## plbe

if you want to try euphoria you'll need to grab todays sources using bitkeeper since the ecore bug was fixed today or you could just wait till tommorow and grab a snapshot to install euphoria you will need ruby-eet, ruby-efl, redact, rake, as well as the regular e17 libs efl

----------

## plbe

woops btw for those files I mentioned you can grab them here http://code-monkey.de/projects/ruby-efl.html just emerge subversion and follow the instructions on how to get them

----------

## clairvoyant

Aah, this is realy nice. i will try to make a client most for fun. but who knows, it might even turn out good  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kamagurka

Why is this not in portage?

----------

## WaVeX

 *kamagurka wrote:*   

> Why is this not in portage?

 

WaVeX (Just sits staring at the monitor shaking his head) :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Pithlit

Maybe because it's not released yet? Dunno... just a guess  :Razz: 

----------

## kamagurka

 *Pithlit wrote:*   

> Maybe because it's not released yet? Dunno... just a guess :P

 

If you can install it, Gentoo should have it in portage. That's what a cutting edge distro is for.

----------

## Pithlit

Gentoo is not for broken stuff... many things don't work with xmms2. And there are other reasons why this _shouldn't_ be in portage. Read this for a little more info.

Bottom-line: poorly functioning, completely unsupported and possibly dangerous software shouldn't be included in the main portage tree. If you wanna play you got bugzilla and breakmygentoo.

----------

## plbe

developer release 1 is now OUT!

----------

## slycordinator

 *kamagurka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If you can install it, Gentoo should have it in portage. That's what a cutting edge distro is for.

 

Portage cannot possibly contain everything that can be installed in linux.  Even if we only looked at programs/features that are released under the GPL it still isn't possible to do.

----------

## plbe

well dr1 should find its way in portage, its aim is for developers and those wanting to make frontends for it  :Wink: 

----------

## flatfacex

Sorry for the n00b question, but it installs correctly (apparently), but when I try to launch xmms2 to test it, I get:

```
xmms2: error while loading shared libraries: libxmmsclient.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

The file is located in /usr/local/lib/ and seems to be fine. Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## Ku8aZ

Says the same. 

```
ldconfig
```

 fixes this  :Very Happy: 

----------

## p0uLp3

That's works ! 

Ca marche !

En plus le mp3 contenu dans l'archive est sympa.

Merci || Thanks  Ku8aZ   :Laughing: 

PS for plbe : it's "radd" and not "add" to add a directory to the playlist

----------

## evoweiss

Hi all,

I know I promised to try and install xmms2 in an earlier thread, but I haven't gotten around to it and, the more I look at my current situation (pending move overseas, busy work schedule, etc.), the less likely it appears that I will get on with installing it.

So, here's a request for those who are testing out and developing xmms2. There is a major bug in xmms that needs to be fixed. It effects anybody who uses the alsa plugin, dmix, and has hyperthreading support enabled in the 2.6 kernel series. What happens is that, after listening to music for a bit, the sound will degrade. The problem can be overcome by using the crossfade plugin and never appears in any other music playing application save, for obvious reasons, beep-media-player. I have posted about this problem in the gentoo forums and xmms bugtracker. I'm using an onboard AC'97 sound card (intel8x0). 

If anybody out there could test xmms2 to see whether sound fouls up when hyperthreading, dmix, and alsa are used, it will likely relieve a ton of frustration on the part of a lot of folks. It took over a year for me to come across the work around (using crossfade).

Best,

Alex

----------

## jxn

Alex, 

    I've been using xmms2 for about 3 weeks now, on and off (just the CLI interface with my ogg collection playing on random), and I don't believe I've had this issue.  I'm using a 2.6 kernel with hyperthreading support compiled in and I'm using alsa.  Of course, it is a laptop, so perhaps the performance degredation isn't noticeable because the sound is so bad on my speakers anyway?  Given that it's a complete re-write sharing very little -- if any -- of the xmms code and that it is also being developed and maintained not by the original xmms author, my guess is the issue shouldn't have carried over; however, could you describe how long it takes for this degredation to set in and how severe it gets, just so i can be sure and take extra notice next time I use xmms2 on my desktop (with good sound system)?

----------

## jxn

nevermind, I found the thread... I'll play with things and give a report about whether this is fixed or not when I get back home (3 or 4 days from now)

----------

## evoweiss

Hi,

 *jxn wrote:*   

> nevermind, I found the thread... I'll play with things and give a report about whether this is fixed or not when I get back home (3 or 4 days from now)

 

Sorry to get back to this so late, just been busy with lots of other things.

Anyway, you may be right in that the error is not present as xmms2 was designed from the ground up. The problem isn't a subtle distortion. Everthing will play normally for a while and then the distortion will creep in and the song will be unlistenable. After it goes to the next song or after you pause and restart the song, the sound will clear up. Sometimes it comes back, other times it doesn't. It's very strange.

I'm really looking forward to seeing xmms2 in portage!

Best,

Alex

----------

## plbe

yay dr1.1 is out woohoo as well as an lwn article

http://lwn.net/Articles/137333/

----------

## avieth

The link for the snapshot is dead, where can I find a good one?

----------

## Maedhros

They seem to be here, now: http://git.xmms.se/snapshots/

Thanks for the howto, plbe! The latest snapshot is working fine here.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## plbe

 *Maedhros wrote:*   

> They seem to be here, now: http://git.xmms.se/snapshots/
> 
> Thanks for the howto, plbe! The latest snapshot is working fine here. 

 

glad to here its working for you  :Very Happy:  now just to wait for a _working_ ncurses client  :Wink: 

----------

## Muddy

 *plbe wrote:*   

> finally got euphoria install
> 
> screenshot here http://screenshots.haque.net/screenshots/view/27196/screenshot-27196.png

 

bro, where did you get the files for the install?? I've searched high and low to no avail.

I can run xmms2 from the cli but that sucks, need a gui for music.  :Smile: 

----------

## PantsMan

 *plbe wrote:*   

> woops btw for those files I mentioned you can grab them here http://code-monkey.de/projects/ruby-efl.html just emerge subversion and follow the instructions on how to get them

 

Typical --- the bitkeeper idiots are only allowing downloads of version 3.2.4 - whereas my ebuild requires bitkeeper 3.2.3

and subversion is blocked by apache2. 

what a joke.

emerge subversion

Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the >=net-www/apache-2* package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

emerge -p subversion

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] >=net-www/apache-2* (from pkg dev-util/subversion-1.1.1-r3)

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.21

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/neon-0.24.7

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/subversion-1.1.1-r3

what a waste of time.

some of us poor bastards work 9-5, and try to have a bloody life as well. we dont have time for this crap.

it takes enough time finding decent applications, without having time wasted installing basic tools like this.

why cant developers stick to tools that are stable, freely available, and available **without hassles** across a wide range of platforms... it isnt that hard...

----------

## Maedhros

For the subversion blocking apache problem, please see this topic: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-259109.html

----------

## plbe

Hrm wonder why this isn't in portage yet......imho it should be for client development purposes....I submitted a bug but appears to have vanished  :Confused: 

BTW for those interested a few new clients have popped up

http://wiki.xmms2.xmms.se/index.php/XMMS2_Clients

----------

## plbe

well xmms2 guys have released a preview of the official client that will be shipping with xmms2.............

http://people.0x63.nu/~andersg/snap-050630-132322.png

skinning is done via python and xml supported will also be added, Its still being heavily worked on so its not at all complete yet

----------

## jxn

wow... that client is (surprisingly) actually quite sexy & simplistic.  A bold, but welcome move on the part of the xmms2 team.

----------

## jxn

it looks like there's a functionality-centric "medialib-ui" client, too.  Sounds exciting!

----------

## Maedhros

And now the Gentoo-ified way - I've created an xmms2 ebuild: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-354960.html

----------

## mirko_3

It's too bad there are almost no screenshots of the clients - particularly of juxtapose and medalib-ui... How am I supposed to choose??

----------

## plbe

 *Maedhros wrote:*   

> And now the Gentoo-ified way - I've created an xmms2 ebuild: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-354960.html

 

yay about time someone did this  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pithlit

mirko_3: you're choosing stuff by the way it looks rather than by the way it performs? Tsk, tsk, tsk... BMP looks better than XMMS and yet XMMS beats it to a pulp... go figure  :Razz: 

----------

## plbe

i find gxmms2 to be nice, I'm very eager for the official client though  :Wink: 

----------

## mirko_3

 *Pithlit wrote:*   

> mirko_3: you're choosing stuff by the way it looks rather than by the way it performs? Tsk, tsk, tsk... BMP looks better than XMMS and yet XMMS beats it to a pulp... go figure 

 

Why, of course, else how would I show off?  :Razz: 

Actually, I was wondering if there was a wxMusik-like gui, and screenshots are a good way to see that...

----------

## Pithlit

 *mirko_3 wrote:*   

> Why, of course, else how would I show off? 

 Hmmm... you got a point there (and yeah I was joking  :Razz:  ). I like to show off without a GUI... "See? No desktop... Try _that_ on your windows box!"  :Laughing:  But of course, only a few are impressed... Since, yeh, eyecandy simply owns almost everything.

----------

## plbe

heres a couple older screenies of juxtapose 

http://www.commercialconspiracy.co.uk/screenshots/player.png

http://www.commercialconspiracy.co.uk/screenshots/mlibsearch.png

----------

## mirko_3

 *plbe wrote:*   

> heres a couple older screenies of juxtapose 
> 
> http://www.commercialconspiracy.co.uk/screenshots/player.png
> 
> http://www.commercialconspiracy.co.uk/screenshots/mlibsearch.png

 

Thanks, it seems it's not what I was looking for... Anyone aware of a GUI similar to the wxMusik one (http://musik.berlios.de/html/screenshots.html)? It's similare to rhythmbox, in case you don't know it and are too lazy to click...

----------

## plbe

 *mirko_3 wrote:*   

>  *plbe wrote:*   heres a couple older screenies of juxtapose 
> 
> http://www.commercialconspiracy.co.uk/screenshots/player.png
> 
> http://www.commercialconspiracy.co.uk/screenshots/mlibsearch.png 
> ...

 

none that I know of.....yet anyway. I'm sure someone will make a rhythmbox like client sooner or later though  :Wink: 

----------

## mirko_3

I hope so... Though the bluetooth client is enough for me to install xmms2!

----------

## mirko_3

I couldn't resist and tried it... I realize that it's still beta, but does it give you any problems? I tried the console client:

```

xmms2 mlib addpath /mnt/shared/livesets/

xmms2 mlib addpath /mnt/shared/mp3/

```

Seemed to do nothing, although it says to do so in the wiki. So I tried:

```

xmms2 add /mnt/shared/livesets/*

xmms2 add /mnt/shared/mp3/*

```

That added some songs, not all, and half of them have the wrong tag (that of another file) and the other half has no tag at all...

----------

## plbe

 *mirko_3 wrote:*   

> I couldn't resist and tried it... I realize that it's still beta, but does it give you any problems? I tried the console client:
> 
> ```
> 
> xmms2 mlib addpath /mnt/shared/livesets/
> ...

 

strange everything worked fine for me, maybe you should ask someone in #xmms2

----------

## plbe

yay bmp/xmms clone client now http://dan.chokola.com/rxmms2.rhtml

----------

## thubble

 *plbe wrote:*   

> yay bmp/xmms clone client now http://dan.chokola.com/rxmms2.rhtml

 

link works, but the download link on the page is broken.  :Sad: 

Also, the GIT servers, including snapshots, have been completely overwhelmed for at least the past week. Anyone know if there are any mirrors?

----------

## plbe

afaik they are looking for a new host for the git server and I know DR2 is set for release this week  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jxn

 *plbe wrote:*   

> afaik they are looking for a new host for the git server and I know DR2 is set for release this week 

 

Maybe they got one?  http://git.xmms.se/snapshots/ is up again, but there seem to have been some significant changes... I modified ycarus's ebuild to grab a recent snapshot from the new proper directory, and ebuild * digest worked fine for the ebuild, but nothing beyond the dependencies will build, when I get to xmms2, I get this warning:

 *Quote:*   

> >>> emerge (1 of 1) media-sound/xmms2-0507081714 to /
> 
> !!! Files listed in the manifest do not exist!
> 
> xmms2-0507032156.ebuild
> ...

 

...not sure what's up, though...

----------

## jxn

Nevermind, I think I accidentally deleted the manifest after the dependencies emerged.... :Embarassed: 

----------

## jxn

Alright, now it emerges fine with the ebuild modifications.  Here are the updates I made to Ycarus's ebuild.

Please note, that xmms2 now has a slightly different naming schema also, and I altered ycarus's name so that the ebuild filename itself should now include the full, 4-digit year.  You should name the ebuild something similar to the title of the build you want, my build went fine naming the file "xmms2-200507201845.ebuild"

```

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

# Nonofficial ebuild by Ycarus. For new version look here : http://gentoo.zugaina.org/

# This ebuild come with modification from Beber

# and a very tiny alteration from jxn

inherit eutils

MY_P="${PN}.git-snapshot-${PV}"

DESCRIPTION="X(cross)platform Music Multiplexing System. The new generation of the XMMS player."

HOMEPAGE="http://xmms2.xmms.org"

SRC_URI="http://git.xmms.se/snapshots/xmms2.git/${MY_P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 amd64 sparc"

IUSE="ogg sid python ruby"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

DEPEND=">=dev-lang/python-2.2.1

   >=dev-util/scons-0.94

   >=dev-libs/glib-2.2.0

   media-libs/libmad

   >=dev-db/sqlite-3.2

   >=net-misc/curl-7.11.2

   ogg? ( media-libs/libvorbis )

   sid? ||( media-sound/sidplay

         media-libs/resid )

   python? ( dev-python/pyrex )

   !python? ( !dev-python/pyrex )

   ruby? ( >=dev-lang/ruby-1.8 )"

S=${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}

src_compile() {

   # The only way I found to install the ebuild with scons...

   PYTHON_V=`python-config | tr ' ' '\n' | grep -E -- '-lpython' | cut -c 3-`

   addpredict "/usr/lib"

   addpredict "/usr/include/glib-2.0"

   addpredict "/usr/include/glib-2.0/glib"

   use python && \

      addpredict "/usr/include/${PYTHON_V}"

   addpredict "/usr/include"

   scons INSTALLDIR=${D} PREFIX="/usr" ${MAKEOPTS} SYSCONFDIR="/etc" || die

}

src_install() {

   scons INSTALLDIR=${D} PREFIX="/usr" ${MAKEOPTS} SYSCONFDIR="/etc" install || die

   dodoc AUTHORS COPYING TODO README

}

```

----------

## plbe

For those interested heres a small irssi script to display currently playing song 

http://www.boxwhore.org/modules/wfdownloads/singlefile.php?cid=19&lid=183

just type /xmms2 in a channel

**updated** 

added more features you can now control xmms2 with this script

----------

## orphansandoligarchs

A quick version bump for xmms2 - DR2 has been released and is all looking nice.  A load has been fixed since dr1 so it's definitely worth an update.  On a slightly more personal note juxtapose will be going 0.1 as soon as sourceforge tell me i can host tarballs there, and I should have a site up so you can all look at a few more recent screenies

----------

## jxn

 *orphansandoligarchs wrote:*   

> A quick version bump for xmms2 - DR2 has been released and is all looking nice.  A load has been fixed since dr1 so it's definitely worth an update.  On a slightly more personal note juxtapose will be going 0.1 as soon as sourceforge tell me i can host tarballs there, and I should have a site up so you can all look at a few more recent screenies

 

very nice.  I used juxtapose and it seems to be the most stable of the frontends I could get working (gxmms2 wouldn't compile for me for some reason)...I think you've done an excellent job on it, even if it's not my kind of UI.

----------

## orphansandoligarchs

 *jxn wrote:*   

>  *orphansandoligarchs wrote:*   A quick version bump for xmms2 - DR2 has been released and is all looking nice.  A load has been fixed since dr1 so it's definitely worth an update.  On a slightly more personal note juxtapose will be going 0.1 as soon as sourceforge tell me i can host tarballs there, and I should have a site up so you can all look at a few more recent screenies 
> 
> very nice.  I used juxtapose and it seems to be the most stable of the frontends I could get working (gxmms2 wouldn't compile for me for some reason)...I think you've done an excellent job on it, even if it's not my kind of UI.

 

Cheers, theres a site up now too - http://juxtapose.sourceforge.net

As for compiling gxmms2 it could just be a problem with git which went unnoticed for a little while, and has now been fixed (the HEAD wasn't symlinked), or it could be that you need to change the makefile so the include dir is /usr/include/xmms2 rather than /usr/local/include/xmms2.

----------

## jxn

 *orphansandoligarchs wrote:*   

> Cheers, theres a site up now too - http://juxtapose.sourceforge.net
> 
> As for compiling gxmms2 it could just be a problem with git which went unnoticed for a little while, and has now been fixed (the HEAD wasn't symlinked), or it could be that you need to change the makefile so the include dir is /usr/include/xmms2 rather than /usr/local/include/xmms2.

 

Might I also add that, given the evidence in the screenshots, you've got good taste in music!

----------

## JetAce44

Seems that the snapshot page has moved, yet again. Anyone know where the new one is?

/Edit: Found it right after posting:

http://git.xmms.se/

----------

## karafeka

I emerged xmms2 and it's dependencies:

```

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/madplay-0.15.2b  USE="nls -debug -esd" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/flac-1.1.2-r3  USE="ogg sse xmms -3dnow -debug -doc" 1,484 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/sqlite-3.3.4  USE="-debug -doc -nothreadsafe -tcltk" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/scons-0.96.90  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/xmms2-0.2  USE="alsa flac mp3 oss python vorbis -aac -curl -ecore -gnome -jack -modplug -musepack -ruby -samba -sid -speex" 0 kB [1] 

Total size of downloads: 1,484 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage

```

Then I run xmms2-launcher. I get xmms2d started. Next I add direcotry to playlist:

```

xmms2 radd /path/to/directory

```

But when running 

```
xmms2 play 
```

I get nothing (no sound at all). Note that I have alsa working and there is sound in Xmms(1).

When I start xmms2d in verbose mode I recieve errors about not finding right plugin when trying to add songs to playlist. That goes for mp3's and also for example which comes with xmms2 in ogg format.

What is wrong? What plugins must I have to hear music in xmms2 with mp3's?

----------

## Fejimush

I can't seem to find this in portage yet.   How did you emerge this?

```
 emerge -s xmms2
```

doesn't give any results.

Thanks,

Fej

----------

## sanmartin

It's not in portage, you'll have to use an overlay or a custom ebuild.

Does anyone know the status of xmms2 right now? I haven't heard much about it since I first heard about it a few months ago and the news updates on www.xmms.org are half a year old.

EDIT: looks like http://planet.xmms.se/ is a better place for information about xmms2.

----------

## orlfman

Is their a script like xmmsinfopipe for xmms2 yet like their is for xmms? I would think it would be easy to make one since xmms2 has the info thing built in =/

EDIT: NVM got conky to show what song xmms2 is playing

If any one wants conky to show you what song it is playing add this to your .conkyrc

```

${color #00b5ef}XMMS2$color

${color #00b5ef}Title - ${color #00b5ef}${execi 10 xmms2 current}

```

----------

## RageOfOrder

I love having a CLI-only player available, especially when I have a lot of people in the house. Then I can open up the machine to anyone for aMSN and FireFox (that's all they know how to use on my Gentoo system  :Very Happy:  ) and not worry about them fucking with my music, plus it uses virtually no resourses, which is always good  :Smile: 

In any case... Just like XMMS 1, every so often the player goes nuts and speeds up my music to about 800%, causing it to fastforward through that and up to 10 of the next songs in only seconds... Gets a little annoying. At least it doesn't crash like the original.

I'll just stick with Amarok for now...

----------

## orlfman

Xmms2 runs great but I noticed when I start playing a song with it my cpu idles around 5% =/ xmms1 never got above 1% when playing a song =/

Never the less, Xmms2 kicks ass for being CLI and not pure GUI!

----------

## didumos

 *orlfman wrote:*   

> my cpu idles around 5% =/ xmms1 never got above 1% when playing a song

 

Can you just clarify what you mean when you say that your cpu "idles around 5%" when playing a song; do you mean that 5% of your cpu is idle, i.e. xmms2 is consuming ~95% of cpu? Or did you mean that xmms2 consumes 5%?

I ask because when I start playback xmms2 consumes ~40% constantly, and sometimes climbs up to ~90%. Does anyone else have this problem? XMMS2 does work very nicely for me apart from this issue.

1.8GHz AMD Athlon XP 2200+, 512MB RAM

vanilla-sources 2.6.18_rc5, alsa 1.0.12rc1

xmms2 0.2 DrFeelgood (using the 0.2.5 ebuild from http://x4x.sourceforge.net/ebuilds/)

----------

## orlfman

 *didumos wrote:*   

>  *orlfman wrote:*   my cpu idles around 5% =/ xmms1 never got above 1% when playing a song 
> 
> Can you just clarify what you mean when you say that your cpu "idles around 5%" when playing a song; do you mean that 5% of your cpu is idle, i.e. xmms2 is consuming ~95% of cpu? Or did you mean that xmms2 consumes 5%?
> 
> I ask because when I start playback xmms2 consumes ~40% constantly, and sometimes climbs up to ~90%. Does anyone else have this problem? XMMS2 does work very nicely for me apart from this issue.
> ...

 

It idles around 5% of my CPU being used when playing a song.

----------

## sanmartin

Is anyone here interested in maintaining a gentoo overlay for xmms2 and its various frontends? It'd be useful to have a central place that is easily findable since I'm currently asking myself where I can find ebuilds for all of it  :Smile: 

----------

## didumos

A quick update on the CPU usage problem I was having above. I narrowed it down to the alsa device I was using (plug:surround51) because the CPU usage was fine with the default device - but obviously I didn't get the sound coming out the correct speakers with that device. Using a combination of aplay -l and aplay -L I tried various devices/subdevices on my soundcard (Audigy 2 ZS, emu10k1) and was able to find something that worked well (plughw:0,4,0). xmms2d now consumes ~1% when playing back a file   :Cool: 

I'm guessing that the high CPU usage was down to XMMS2 resampling the output to be able to use the plug:surround51 device.

----------

## trevormtb

Just installed 0.2 Dr. Gonzo from the Ycarus ebuilds. All went well on the installation.

However the next day upon rebooting, the client couldn't find the xmms2 daemon. After much frustration, I found out it was due to the XXMS_PATH being set to the wrong value. It was something like:

```
XMMS_PATH="127.0.0.1:7777"
```

 (or something similar, sorry forgot to copy it while I was debugging)

Now, i've set it to the proper value for myself:

```
XMMS_PATH="unix:///tmp/xmms-ipc-trevor"
```

This is kind of a duct-tape solution though, as I dumped this into the enviroment variable /etc/env.d/99xmms2 and ran env-update.

Does anybody know of a better solution, or why this problem even cropped up in the first place? If not no biggie, as I at least have music playing now as I type.

----------

## IdefiX666

current ebuilds can be found here: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=93583

----------

